

Microsoft responds to our call for standards support - philfreo
http://www.email-standards.org/blog/entry/microsoft-respond-to-our-call-for-standards-support/

======
sahaj
MS must be spending a lot of money on their ad campaigns. the last month has
been filled with a lot of MS related/mentioning articles all over the web.

~~~
godDLL
Tax returns?

